# VC Stardance SDDVT Problems



## tchdngrnby (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Vermont Castings Stardance that was installed this summer by a local dealer.  He installed the LP conversion kit and the double wall piping.  I have 2 issues that concern me that have not been resolved that I hope I can get answered here.

1.  I note no difference in the hi/lo flame settings.  
2.  I note the glass gets black soot on the interior after very little usage. 

After installation I noted that the gas valve would open but the stove would not immediately come online, rather it would start to fill the firebox with gas until it finally came in contact with the pilot and would essentially explode.  I resolved this by readjusting the log set.

Hope someone can help.

Paul V


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 5, 2010)

I note no difference in the hi/lo flame settings

It may be a bad regulator head. Most are at least  30% turn-down capable...

 I note the glass gets black soot on the interior after very little usage.

Open the air shutter on the burner tube. It's closed too far. 
Check your install manual for either "air-shutter" or "aeration."
Open it all the way & burn for about 20 minutes. 
If the flames turn nice & yellow at the top & remain blue at the bottom, you're good to go.
If they stay blue after 20 minutes, close the air shutter slightly, maybe 1/8 of an inch.
Keep tweaking it til it looks right, but a rule of thumb is wide open for LP.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 6, 2010)

As Daksy noted, black soot is always a result of incomplete combustion. Either you are not getting enough air to mix with the fuel, or the vent is restricted. Most likely it is the air shutter closed too far. The 'no difference on hi/lo flame settings' issue may be partially resolved with the aperature adjustment, as described above.


----------

